# 2019 Memory Lane Spring Swap?



## Bicyclelegends (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is going to be a 2019 Memory Lane Spring Swap?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Still waiting on the word! @sm2501 did you ever get a response from Lisa? V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes there is!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> Yes there is!!!!



Great News !


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 10, 2019)

Dates?


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 10, 2019)

Woohoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2019)

Info will be posted as soon as it can.


----------



## b 17 fan (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't wait.Keep us posted


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2019)

Any new developments?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 18, 2019)

I've heard 5 different rumors, so I just tell everyone its on, I'll be there!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2019)

Right on Don!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2019)

Ok, but the shop is closed, and I thought they sold the property? Meeting outside somewhere random?


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2019)

partsguy said:


> Ok, but the shop is closed, and I thought they sold the property? Meeting outside somewhere random?




Same location.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 31, 2019)

always same weekend as Ann Arbor so now we know when Ann Arbor starts .


----------

